# July 21st thru the 28th



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Coming down to Cape May for a week (July 21st till the 28th) ... looking to fish with some P&Sers.

I'll be with the family, but can make a couple escapes, particularly in the early morning or late evenings if anyone will be around.

Ruddedogg ... maybe we can meet up and fish ... seems like our attempted meetings have been derailed the past couple years due to your unscheduled OT or vehicle breakdowns


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good to go*

I am off 7/22 and the 25th and 26th. Got a new vehicle so I'm good to go.  Give me a shout.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll also be down August 8th through the 12th ... that will be "the boys fishing & camping trip". We'll be staying at "The Depot" campground, as usual, on the west side of Cape May, and will be looking to fish and perhaps other assorted activities  

I'll PM ya before we come down and we'll set up some fishing with the legendary (big flattie catcher) Dogg ... and you can come along too


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well gee..........*

I m soo glad that I can tag along!!!!!!!!!    THank you so much......


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

T-9 days ... am looking forward to some quiet time in Cape May. Sounds like it's pretty slow from the surf, but I'm hoping for kingfish at least!

I work with a guy who'll be down a couple days that week ... may do the Miss Chris if the ocean is "happening", otherwise may fish grassy sound, bulkhead in N Wildwood, CM Point, etc.

Anyone around that week that may want to do some daybreak or sunset fishing ... looking to finally fish with the Dogg, but would welcome any other P&Sers that want to wet a line 

I'll be with the family, but will definitely be looking to do some fishing too


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

fh,
will possibly be able to meet up on a morning or evening 
Ly


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*By all means*

Let's hook em up!!!!!!!!!


----------

